# Trying To Determine My True Size (Thirtytwo TM-2)



## superhoeper (Jan 28, 2021)

I reached out to Wiredsport for some advice and was advised to make a new post as it may help others with their boot fitting. I'm always glad to try and help out the rest of the community so here it goes!

*I think I have determined I am a size 10 in thirtytwo boots (TM-2 specifically) which makes sense based off of my most recent measurements.
They are quite snug and I get a little bit of extra pressure on my pinky toe (with all the sizes of TM-2's I've tried on) but I believe with some heat molding they might be just right.

*One of my main concerns is that even with the boots in my correct size (10 I think), I still get a small gap at the top of my boot in between my sock/leg and my liner when I lean forward or backward to "flex" the boot. I can fit about 2 to 3 fingers in. This only gets worse with the bigger sized boots, 10.5 is 3-4 fingers, and 11 allows my full hand plus or minus my thumb to slide in. Is this a big deal? I have always thought that snowboard boots should fit tightly around the leg and unfortunately being a skinny guy my legs are very skinny.

Some backstory: I've been boarding for quite some time now. I never really had issues with boots, from childhood until now. I was most recently wearing a pair of burton boots in size 11.5 😮 that I purchased used back in high school, about 10 years ago now. They always fit perfect, maybe a little bit too big (some slight heel lift), but I was never uncomfortable. Those boots finally failed and completely fell apart this year and that's when everything changed. I went to 2 different shops in town a couple times. Not a whole lot around here surprisingly since I live in Oregon. I was sized on a foot measuring device and was told I was a size 28.5-29 mondo. I opted for some last year model 32 TM-2s (laced version) in a size 11. They felt great around the house but not at the mountain. I was getting major toe bang while riding heel edge. The inner liner lace was maxed out. I couldn't get it any tighter as the loops were touching. This also seemed to cause pressure points that weren't there before. I was able to make the size 11's bearable by putting some thicker socks over my normal thin snowboard socks. After searching around on this forum I determined that these boots were just too big.

I then ordered a pair of 32 TM-2 double boa boots in size 10.5 and 10 and those just arrived yesterday. I've tried them on and they are a much better fit. The inner liner lace can be tightened without the loops touching on both pairs (no pressure points), already a plus! I then decided to re-measure my feet at home and took some pictures. I also took some pictures of my feet siting in the different sizes of insoles. I read in another post that your toes should be the same length as the insole or overhang just slightly. 

I am now questioning myself whether or not I could fit a 9.5 boot so that the top of the boot is even tighter (my main concern), but I worry that would be too small for the length of my feet.

Please take a look at the pictures I have provided.

Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you in advance,
Mischa


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Micah,

Thanks for doing that. It does help us a lot. Please take your two length and two width measurements again without socks. Those are the only 4 measurements we will need. Please also show the whole foot and the wall in each image.


STOKED!


----------



## superhoeper (Jan 28, 2021)

I will get those posted shortly. Just gotta wait for my lunch break. Thanks again!


----------



## superhoeper (Jan 28, 2021)

Ok you asked for it! lol jk. Please excuse the gross toenails/feet though. It's not from snowboarding. Just some nasty that hopefully will clear up over time with the medication I recently started taking. Anyways... I attached the new photos for your review. Yes that is a paper tape measurer/ruler but I verified it to be accurate with a steel ruler that wasn't quite long enough for my feet. Looking forward to your input!


----------



## superhoeper (Jan 28, 2021)

Maybe I measured a little bit incorrectly. I re-measured again.. This time with the ruler straight as can be from center of heel to middle toe (also clipped my toenails). Above photos are heel centered but foot slightly turned so that my big toe is on the ruler. Anyways I took a thin metal ruler and placed it across horizontally so that it was touching my longest toe. I can take photos again. But I measured 27.5cm and 28cm this time. According to 32s website I should be a size 10. I'm kinda doubting a 9.5 would fit at this point, maybe my left foot would fit but I'm not sure about my right foot.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Your feet are very slightly smaller than mine but mostly the same measurements. I think you'll end up liking the 10 TM2's. I find that after 30 days in them I start thinking maybe I could get into the 9.5's, but that's probably just me being overly sensitive about having any extra room in there. I put on thicker socks and they're perfect again.

As far as skinny ankles and calves, mine are not thick either. You'll always be able to create some room in boots by bending your legs, and that's probably a good thing. I have some TM2 XLTs which are _tight_ and stiff on my calves, and if I hit a bad bump on those it _hurts_ when the boots' upper section digs into the side of my leg. As long as you're not getting heel lift you should be fine.

Also, I use three overhand knots (the twist you put in before tying a bow) when lacing. First is between the upper and lower section, then lace as normal around the first set of upper grommets, then overhand knot tightly, then overhand again with bow at the top. That creates friction in the upper laces so that the upper stays tight even as you ride and are flexing the boots with your legs.


----------



## superhoeper (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for the reply drblast! I have a feeling you're right on the money with your analysis. I also talked to a couple friends and they said the same thing about having some room at the top of the boot when flexing them. No heel lift here so should be good to go! 

That is good advice on how to lace boots! That's exactly how I was lacing mine up. But I don't have to worry about laces now with my new boots. I've finally transitioned over to the dark side of double boa. We'll see how it goes.

I'm glad I'm on track though. It's been a very long time since I last purchased boots. A lot has changed since then...


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

superhoeper said:


> Thanks for the reply drblast! I have a feeling you're right on the money with your analysis. I also talked to a couple friends and they said the same thing about having some room at the top of the boot when flexing them. No heel lift here so should be good to go!
> 
> That is good advice on how to lace boots! That's exactly how I was lacing mine up. But I don't have to worry about laces now with my new boots. I've finally transitioned over to the dark side of double boa. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> I'm glad I'm on track though. It's been a very long time since I last purchased boots. A lot has changed since then...


With the double boa, the tops can loosen a bit because you don't have that friction. If that cause problems for you, check out this handy thing:

Strapins | Improved Response with ANY Boot

Doesn't seem like it would do much, but a Velcro strap around the top of the boot will prevent all looseness. Also good to have in your pocket in case a boa breaks.


----------



## superhoeper (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for the tip! 

I decided to go with the double boa so that I could get it tighter around the top. Maybe this was a counter productive decision? Would you suggest laces over the double boa for my situation? I'm not opposed to laces.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Put foam on the tongue of the boot and liner.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

superhoeper said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> I decided to go with the double boa so that I could get it tighter around the top. Maybe this was a counter productive decision? Would you suggest laces over the double boa for my situation? I'm not opposed to laces.


You'll be fine with boa. I do highly recommend the straps if you find the boa loosens up near the top.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

drblast said:


> You'll be fine with boa. I do highly recommend the straps if you find the boa loosens up near the top.


I might grab those as well actually. Worth a shot!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

It's the cheapest and easiest way to make sure your boots never come loose again without having to overtighten.


----------



## superhoeper (Jan 28, 2021)

I actually ended up with a pair of TM-2s with laces in size 10 after work today. I like the laced version better. I found that they fit better for me. I am able to lace them tight and loose in different areas as needed. They are also a softer flexing boot for some reason. Both of them are TM-2s in size 10 but the laced version allows some more flex which I prefer for my riding style. The laced version is also easier to get tighter around my leg vs the double boa. 

The boots are still very snug. Some pain on my right pinky toe specifically. I haven't had them heat molded yet unfortunately as I just didn't have the time. But I'm thinking after a heat mold and some packing in the pinky toe pain will resolve. Pinkys crossed?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

The TM2 liners pack out a fair amount so I wouldn't stress too much. 

Also, be judicious with adding foam. I've found that doing that might help the shell stay stiffer a bit longer because you're not stressing the shit out of it to get things tight. 

I'm packing foam into my lassos because I feel like I'm over stressing the shell and the boa by tightening it to get the fit I want. Add more foam to get a custom fit imho.then there's more let left for you to tighten. 

I've really gone ham with my lace up tm2 and TM3 shells tightening them and you can get them wicked tight but they're only built to wrap around a certain size of foot /ankle /calf. It'll be better if you help the boot out a hair!


----------

